# Small Lathe



## paul_cpu (Oct 10, 2020)

I bought this tiny lathe this weekend.


----------



## jpackard56 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tell us your thoughts/goals. What  does it do better or open up to you ? Please post as you do projects, seems like there has to be some great projects on these little units but I don't see them being shared as much as the big guys. 
Congratulations on a new unit !


----------



## rwm (Oct 10, 2020)

That must be an oldie. I see it has a powered lead screw. That is good. I assume it can cut threads?
Robert


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 10, 2020)

Wow, that is an old one. I'm guessing from your location that is one of the originals when they were still being made in Australia.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 10, 2020)

That's very cute,  very portable too I imagine
-Mark


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 11, 2020)

Ha ha ha I also thought it was cute, I felt sentimental the moment I saw it.  I have a Mini lathe already and I though it would be handy to have 2 and also it's really small and my son likes to sit with me so he can be trained on it with plastic rod.  I have looked around and it looks like it can do threads, it hans't arrive yet but when it does I will take more photos.  If if needs some gears etc to connect to the thread turning bit that will be a neat little project.  I ordered the belt for it today also.


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 11, 2020)

jpackard56 said:


> Tell us your thoughts/goals. What  does it do better or open up to you ? Please post as you do projects, seems like there has to be some great projects on these little units but I don't see them being shared as much as the big guys.
> Congratulations on a new unit !



Almost all the stuff I do is small/tiny so I think this will suite.


----------



## rwm (Oct 11, 2020)

paul_cpu said:


> Almost all the stuff I do is small/tiny so I think this will suite.


That's what they all say...in the beginning. Soon you will be trying to turn a 7 x 20 inch cylinder on that thing. And cursing.
Robert


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 11, 2020)

Oh thats OK, I have a space for a bigger lathe


----------



## jpackard56 (Oct 11, 2020)

And the rabbit hole opens wider !


----------



## rock_breaker (Oct 11, 2020)

That is some of the best memor


paul_cpu said:


> d my son likes to sit with me so he can be trained on it with plastic rod. I have looked around and it looks like


That is some of the best memories I have of my Dad.


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 13, 2020)

Looks like I can cut threads!


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 13, 2020)

paul_cpu said:


> Looks like I can cut threads!



Interesting, that looks like a different set up from the current Sherline threading attachment. I wonder if it was meant to be done under power or just hand turning by the pulley, I don't see a crank.


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 14, 2020)

I think this is the crank from watching the video.






Lathe arrives later this week so I will know then.


----------



## ShagDog (Oct 14, 2020)

The anticipation mounts  . Been following this thread with interest.


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 16, 2020)

It arrived today.  I will up-load some photos.  It can 100% cut a thread and can be used for auto feed.  I am missing the gears but I will track them down or make them.  The motor works but is stuck at max speed, I will make a variable speed control.  It is tiny.


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 16, 2020)

It's in quite good nick, all very tight and nice.  The bracket the motor is on was bent so I carefully bent that back.  Just waiting on the belt.  The motor is a sewing machine motor.


----------



## Alcap (Oct 16, 2020)

Does the sewing machine motor need a special kind  of speed control ?  Sorry if it's shown in the video , the filters block all of them here at work


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 16, 2020)

paul_cpu said:


> View attachment 340499
> 
> 
> I think this is the crank from watching the video.
> ...



That is the lead screw crank.

The current threading attachment is turned by its own crank, and the motor needs to be disconnected when in use. 




While there are likely some differences, Sherline has kept the current model largely compatible with the older ones, the motor being one of the major changes. If you need instructions they have them online for download. While yours might not be 100% compatible with every product I've found Sherline's customer service to be very good, and they can probably help you out in regards to what fits and what doesn't. 

Sherline accessory instructions


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks, I have already sent off what I know about it to sherline and asked what they have alaibale so if those ports exist I will buy them.

So this mean to cut threads you do it by hand?  Interesting, that would be hard work I imagine.


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 16, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> That is the lead screw crank.....





			https://sherline.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/3100inst.pdf
		


This looks to be it.  I think I will order this today. Thank you.


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 16, 2020)

Alcap said:


> Does the sewing machine motor need a special kind  of speed control ?  Sorry if it's shown in the video , the filters block all of them here at work


Yes, I believe so, my friend will be able to assist me with this.  I will update with what I find out.


----------



## higgite (Oct 16, 2020)

You do know that “sherline” is Latin for “gateway”, right?

Tom


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 16, 2020)

higgite said:


> You do know that “sherline” is Latin for “gateway”, right?
> 
> Tom


No I didn't


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 20, 2020)

Well all the new Sheline stuff is still compatible.  So I guess I might as well deck this little guy out.

I got this running with 10x rubber bands.


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 25, 2020)

I burnt out my rotary tool while building my new Rock Tumbler, it had a variable speed controller so I used that to control the speed of the Shirline.









The sewing machine motor is pretty weak( very weak ) at low(ish) RPMS so I see a upgrade coming at some point.


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 28, 2020)

Prepped a base for the Sherline.


----------



## rock_breaker (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi Paul,
That is pretty, what stain did you use? You may have noticed the height of  the lathe is recommended to be such that you don't have to bend over while operating it.  Are you going to make wood legs?
There is some red oak stain under my lathe. I put Varithane over that in order to wipe up oil easier. After 4 years it seems to still be working OK.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi Ray, this was the stain.  It is now drying with clear varnish.

As for the height, that rack is just a drying rack, the board is to mount the lath then it will be placed on a bench, it's mounted to the board so I can move the whole lathe around quickly when required.  On the same work bench my Chinese mini will also be mounted but that will be bolted to the bench.


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 28, 2020)

This lathe has a brass bed, I cleaned it up and it looks really nice.  Moves really smooth now aswell.


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 30, 2020)

I have now mounted the lathe, painted the speed control box.  I don't have a 3 jaw chuck ( yet ).  I found a large nut and there is the first go.


----------



## paul_cpu (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## paul_cpu (Nov 3, 2020)

Ignore that facts I did not center this at all you can see the Sherline 1100 did a reasonable job on this lump of steel.


----------



## sycle1 (Nov 4, 2020)

Nice job.
Looks like a Mighty little lathe.


----------



## rock_breaker (Nov 5, 2020)

_Impressive!  _
Did your lathe come with centers for the tail stock and head stock ? You  no doubt took very light cuts which requires a lot of patience. I was taught that long pieces should be supported by the tail stock to avoid damage to the machine and maintain accuracy.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## paul_cpu (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi Rock, Yes it came with a talk stock as well.  I did take small cuts but it's pretty surprising how it feels.  It did not feel risky or like it was going to fly out or jerk to hard when I took a cut.  I was in a rush to test it out.  What I will do is set it backup and do my best to center the piece and then do a little video.  Maybe I am patient but it didn't feel too bad/slow.  Having said that I have nothing to make and am just testing it out.


----------



## paul_cpu (Nov 7, 2020)

I purchased the Threading attachment from Sherline, I am in Australia so this took about 1 week to arrive which I am happy about.  The threading attachment is: https://www.sherline.com/product/3100-thread-cutting-attachment a manual attachment.  Ie I use a hand wheel to do the cuts.

I setup the attachment and a piece of aluminum and here are the results.


----------



## paul_cpu (Jan 5, 2021)

I have been using this lathe a bit and I purchased a small DC motor with a worm drive reduction gearbox and machined a bush to fit ont he shaft and used one of the gears on the thread cutting attachment.


----------

